

Creating beautiful login form using HTML, CSS3 and JavaScript - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/index.php/creating-beautiful-login-form/

======
tangue
The html5 spec is clear [1] : "The placeholder attribute should not be used as
an alternative to a label."

If you really want to do this kind of layout, you should find some accessible
way of hiding labels.

[1] [http://www.w3.org/TR/html51/forms.html#the-placeholder-
attri...](http://www.w3.org/TR/html51/forms.html#the-placeholder-attribute)

------
tfb
While the login form might be pretty, I'm a bit turned off of "dzyngiri" by
the lack of indentation in their code. And it might be helpful to have the
demo/download buttons immediately visible rather than having to click the tiny
X in the box/tooltip/whatever that is. I probably spent a minute searching for
the buttons before finally clicking the X.

~~~
notum
I must agree, the "close to reveal" box is incredibly counterintuitive, took
me a while as well.

------
Posibyte
While this is great and helpful, it'd be really great if we could see more
content in the ways of the theory behind what makes something beautiful.
Something more on color theory, and more things on UX Design like what was
posted earlier yesterday about dialog boxes and meaningful verbs.

I say this because I can read things like webdesign tuts all day, but I leave
not knowing why I did something.

------
notum
Lovely! I'd add "outline: none;" to inputs, chrome displays the ugly orange
border when fields are focused.

